# my system to be....



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im gettin this when stealthb14 comes down for my wedding.










i also got these










and these










and recently ordred and waiting on delivery for this 










and gonna get some 2nd skin audio sound deadners.

what you guys think ?

and also i know i need sound deadner up front but since the sentra rear speakers are in the trunk area would i really need any sound deadner there ?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What exactly is everything?
Obviously it's a Pioneer head, but I can't tell which model. Which model BA speakers and PG amp too?

Deadening the rear deck is normally pretty helpful. It's mostly used there to cut down on rattling, but it can help strengthen the baffle that the rear speakers are on, which will help them sound better. I would deaden it last though, out of all the spots in your car that you can deaden, it will have the least effect. Do several layers on the front doors, sealing all the holes. Then you can do under the back seat and the trunk if you want to cut down on road noise, that's up to you though.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

from looking at the pic, the deck is a DEH-P3600.

also from looking at the pics he showed, those are the BAoston acoustics RC620 components, and the FX6 rears......LIU, correct me if im wrong. 

nice setup, what you thinkin on getting for subs?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

ooh snap! BA rocks! nice set up!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks ! sub im plannin on gettin 2 12 inch eclipse aluminums and have them flush mounted with plexiglass design of my company logo with glowing neons lighting up the plexiglass.

the speakers are RC620 components and FX6 deck is DEH-P3600.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i emailed second skin and this is what he recommends.

> >HEllo YihShyue Liu
> >Thanks for your interest in Second Skin
> >for your doors I would reccomend a combination of Second SKin Damplifier 
> >and
> >STFU-80
> >I would do somthing like this:
> >
> >4 sheets STFU-80 $44
> >20 sq feet Damplifier $35
> >1 sheet Rattle Pad $25 (for the plastic upholstery of the doors)
> >
> >THis would be an awesome way to dampen your doors!
> >This package would cost you about $190 at an audio shop.
> >I can do It all for $100
> >let me know how that sounds
> >
> >ANT


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

"> >4 sheets STFU-80 $44"

.......reminds me of that old army-style poster "how 'bout a nice cup of STFU!"


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> i emailed second skin and this is what he recommends.
> 
> > >HEllo YihShyue Liu
> > >Thanks for your interest in Second Skin
> ...


That's about what I have on my doors (minus the rattle pad), very good setup. It might sound like a lot of money at first, but that will easily make your speakers sound like ones that cost twice as much. So you're really _saving_ money by deadening the doors vs spending that money and more on upgrading the speakers.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Deadening the rear deck helps a shitload...with the subs in the trunk my whole rear deck would jus move up and down about an inch rattling horribly...I deadened the entire metal area with Damplifier and put Rattle Pad which is the foam stuff on the whole bottom of the deck and a few pads on the metal itself...it sounds really good now, it doesnt rattle or move and the speakers are louder...I will have pictures of my whole Second Skin install up in the next few weeks when I finish. I did my ENTIRE trunk and the STFU-80 is really incredible. My spoiler would rattle like crazy and shake and move and bounce anytime I had the subs up and when I saw the stuff I was prettyh sceptical that it would work that good...but after putting just one layer on the bottom of the trunk lid it pretty much made the spoiler dead on there...99% no rattles, or anything...pretty amazing stuff. Like I said when I finish next saturday Im going to have pics up of everything cause Im taking them as I go along...I cant wait, this is some really good stuff and it helps a great lot.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

But the thing is he doesn't have subs, so deadening the rear deck won't really do anything.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are the live pix. i got my amp in 2day !! w00t !!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

awesome

now stop posting and go put it in the car!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol soon ! soon !


----------

